# Deep Tracks - The Band - "The Last Waltz" - Sides Four through Six...



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - The Band - "The Last Waltz" - Sides Four through Six...8 selections...*

View attachment 105941


Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Band - "The Last Waltz" - "*Sides Four through Six*"

*Please note that due to the length of this soundtrack which was originally released as a triple album in 1978 the poll has been split into two parts - "The Last Waltz" - Sides One through Three" and "The Last Waltz" - Sides Four through Six".
*
"The Last Waltz" was a concert by the Canadian-American rock group The Band, held on American Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1976, at Winterland Ballroom in San Francisco.

"The Last Waltz" was advertised as The Band's "farewell concert appearance", and the concert saw The Band joined by more than a dozen special guests, including Eric Clapton, Ringo Starr, Bob Dylan, Ronnie Wood, Muddy Waters, Neil Young, Neil Diamond, Van Morrison, Bobby Charles, Dr. John, Paul Butterfield, Emmylou Harris, Ronnie Hawkins, Joni Mitchell, and The Staple Singers. The musical director for the concert was The Band's original record producer, John Simon.

The event was filmed by director Martin Scorsese and made into a documentary of the same name, released in 1978. The film features concert performances, intermittent song renditions shot on a studio soundstage, and interviews by Scorsese with members of The Band.

A triple-LP soundtrack recording was issued in 1978. The film was released on DVD in 2002 as was a four-CD box set of the concert and related studio recordings.

"The Last Waltz" is hailed as one of the greatest documentary concert films ever made, although it has been criticized for its focus on Robbie Robertson.

It peaked at #16 on the Billboard 200."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

"The Shape I'm In" - 




"Down South In New Orleans" - 




"Ophelia" - 




"Tura Tura Tural (It's an Irish Lullaby) - 




"Caravan" - 




"Life Is A Carnival" - 




"Baby Let Me Follow You Down" - 




"I Don't Believe You" - 




"Forever Young" - 




"I Shall Be Released" - 




"The Well" - 




"Evangeline" - 




"Out of the Blue" - 




"The Weight" - 




"The Last Waltz Refrain" -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't remember some of these, so I went with the Band vocalists, and the Staples. Pops was a beautiful soul.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Van Morrison was slipping into his 2 year fug. His then Manager, the UK Concert Promoter, Harvey Goldsmith, persuades him to do it. OK says Van as long as you're there. The concert starts, and Van disappears. Goldsmith tracks him down to his Hotel and forces him back to perform. Morrison is in an outfit at least 2 sizes too small and looks ridiculous. He's known the band since they all lived in Woodstock and they plod through a dreadful dirge of a choice (thanks Van) Tura, Lura, Lura - the low point of the evening and then…….






I know I'm biased but….. it's the high point of the whole shebang and a definning moment for all concerned.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not a big Van Morrison fan, but that is a great performance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

Belowpar said:


> Morrison is in an outfit at least 2 sizes too small and looks ridiculous...


He was never really in the best of shape at the best of times and if you watch at the 4:19 and 4:31 marks it appears as if he's pulled a groin muscle when he tries to pull off those two high (relatively) leg kicks.. but you're right it was just so exciting to see - the audience in the theatre in Montreal where I saw it with my then girlfriend/now wife erupted with cheers and applause at the very end as if we were actually there with the band live.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

In all of the polls that I create there are links below that lead to video clips hosted on YouTube. 

When available, I try to post live clips if quality versions of the video are available otherwise the links are for the best quality studio tracks that I can find.

Most of the video clips in this poll are taken directly from the film itself.

- Syd


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Van was the Man on that track, Got the LP at home will have to give it another spin


----------

